# Just a test



## drfugawe (Apr 28, 2009)

Just trying to see if my pic has saved.


----------



## SRL (Apr 28, 2009)

SW Oregon? I was born and raised in Ashland. Still have a house there and will be moving back "someday". It's where our plots are, after all. LOL


----------



## drfugawe (Apr 29, 2009)

It's a good place to "come home to"!  And arguably, Oregon's fine food center, at least per-capita wise.

We are in Coquille, near Coos Bay, on the coast.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 29, 2009)

Your pic looks fine Dr.


----------

